# work it out



## gone_fishing (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi ladies! This is only my second post as I introduced myself in another thread but this issue has popped into my mind a few times. I feel sometimes like black women sacrifice exercise so their hair can look great - longer.

I've been trying to find a work out buddy for a few months. It would be free as I'm allowed to have two adults on my YWCA membership and being divorced well...I'm the ony adult.

It's been frustrating trying to get any of my black female friends to participate because they don't want the hassle of the hair care regimen working out and sweating every other day requires. They'd rather have pretty hair than work out when I think you can have both.

Have any of you ever shirked an aggressive work out routine because you didn't want to deal with your hair afterwards. Do any of you have workout routines that require you to wash your hair more frequently...such as I do 45 minutes or so of cardio 3 times a week. Doing the weight training on my no cardio days doesn't cause me to really sweat a lot so I pretty much have to wash and deep condition my hair every other day.

For those of you who have normal work out routines...does that cause you to care for your hair differently? And is there anyone here who would admit to not committing to a normal workout routine because you don't want to deal with the extra hassle to take care of your hair? If so, what are some pointers we could offer each other to help out.

Thank you!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 9, 2007)

You might want to ask a mod to move this to the hair section so you can get some replies.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Jul 9, 2007)

I wish you lived near me!! I would take you up on that workout offer in a minute. I have been looking for a workout buddy for ever. 

I workout Mon- Wed.-Friday. I just put my hair in a high ponytai. As long as my ends dont touch my sweat, I am good.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, I just saw this was for meetings? Ok, is there a Mod to move this or can I repost elsewhere?


----------

